# jalepen poppers



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

I was just thinkin about these and thought I'd share.
Have not made these in a while cause I cant find the main ingredient.
Maybe I can catch a few and smoke em.

get BIG jalepeno's.
Smoked Bluefish
Thick cut bacon.
Cheese. I use sharp cheddar but go with what you like.

clean out the peppers and retain the seeds and membrane.
Mix smoked bluefish and cheese. as much of each as you like.
If you like hot add seeds and membrane to the fish and cheese mix.
The more you add the hotter it gets and believe me it can get very hot.
(I mixed it all back in one time and fed em to some buddies that like cherry peppers.
one or two was all that they could stand.)
Stuff them peppers.
Wrap em in bacon and stick a toothpick in em.

turn on 1 side of the grill and put the peppers on the other.
Cook till the peppers start lookin done then move over fire.
The bacon will flare so stand back.
Wont take long and the bacon is done.
Enjoy.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

make up some crab cake meat and stuff them is good too


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yum


----------

